

Ask HN: Ideas for iPhone Japanese Hiragana Memorization app - gawker

Hi guys,<p>So I created an iPhone app for memorizing the Japanese Hiragana. Essentially, at the moment, it's a very basic flashcard app. You look at the alphabet, double-tap and it flips to reveal the "English" pronunciation of it. I have some promo codes if anyone would be interested in helping me out.<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/hiragana-swipe/id450666339?ls=1&#38;mt=8<p>I tried to keep the feature set simple. I think I will add voice to it eventually and maybe have some sort of quiz mode to test the user. I'm open to any ideas you guys may have.<p>Thanks!
======
ethyreal
I guess it depends on your target market.

If it is for native english speakers then adding voice files for each kana
sound would be a good thing.

For native Japanese speakers ( usually kids ) I'm not sure they need sounds.

I released something similar: <http://ethyreal.com/projects/19-Kana-Trace>

My app just focuses on writing the characters. My english responces mentions
sounds and adding quiz functionality.

However even though I didn't think it would do well there I translated the UI
into Japanese and most of my users come from Japan.

In Japan they just want their kids to practice and don't seem to care about
sounds or quiz features.

But that's just my experience.

